# Stolen Mens Trek 1500 and Womens Specialized Dolce Elite



## mtnbkjunky78 (Aug 3, 2010)

All

My wife and I recently got both our road bikes stolen. The description of the bikes are below:

2006 Women's Specialized Dolce Elite -- light blue with gray handlebar tape. Rip along right-hand side of seat. 2 silver water bottle cages. Continental Gatorskin tires. Black Shimano pedals. Black bag. Black Blackburn front light. Cat eye Computer. Back light. Hand pump along the left-hand side.

2005 Men's Trek 1500. Royal blue with sliver and black design. Black handle bar tape. 2 royal blue water bottle cages. Continental Gatorskin tires. Cat eye computer. No reflector on front wheel (?). 2 light mounts but no lights. Hand pump. Black bag.

We're keeping our eyes peeled, but if anyone else happens to see them, please contact us at 765-490-1723 OR 303-818-4605.

Thanks!
Steve Nauman


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Where area are you in?


----------



## mtnbkjunky78 (Aug 3, 2010)

mtnbkjunky78 said:


> All
> 
> My wife and I recently got both our road bikes stolen. The description of the bikes are below:
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention that I live in La Jolla, San Diego, CA. Thanks everyone for looking!
Steve


----------

